# R I P cali my 18 yr old king snake



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

been with me for 18 years through thick and thin had her put to sleep today as she was old and had bone disease and in pain 

the most loving snake i have owned 

goodbye


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww sorry to hear that - she was obviously well lookedaftr and loved by you to reach such a ripe old age - RIP snakey girl


----------



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks animal addict


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

R.I.P, you had her a long time, Im glad you gave her a long and happy lifetime, that is the best gift of all


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

R.I.P sorry for your loss x


----------



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Always upsets me to see these  R.I.P Cali.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww RIP.

thats a great age, she must have been very well looked after.


----------

